# Whiteface Lodge--Lake Placid, NY



## sullco (Apr 26, 2008)

Does anyone know the pace of sales at this location?


----------



## sullco (Apr 29, 2008)

*Got my answer...*

and it's not good.  The investors have given up and deeded the property back to the lenders in lieu of foreclosure.  Ooooops.  

Realistically this property is terribly located, although visually very lovely.  If it's not at the base of a mountain or on a golf course, or beachfront, or in mid-town Manhattan, I just don't think a fractional is going to work in the Northeast.


----------

